
Pregel: Large-scale graph computing at Google - jashmenn
http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2009/06/large-scale-graph-computing-at-google.html
======
jashmenn
Does anyone have any more information about this?

Is it built on top of MapReduce or is it totally separate from the ground up?

~~~
buro9
And is the paper from last year available anywhere? Are examples of
implementations available?

~~~
MLnick
<http://portal.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1582716.1582723>

only paper I found. It's only a page though!

~~~
abeppu
But it's on the accepted papers list for sigmod/pods 2010, so with luck in a
month or so we'll know more. <http://j.mp/aPJuyA>

------
iamwil
"Implementing PageRank, for example, takes only about 15 lines of code."

Interesting. I wonder what it looks like.

~~~
sp332
It's a white powdery substance... oh, _code_ , never mind.

------
nysauhem
I wonder if this can be considered an NP-complete oracle.

